
Elon Musk: I will “eat my hat” if a competitor’s rocket flies before 2023 - MANOPM
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/02/elon-musk-i-will-eat-my-hat-if-a-competitors-rocket-flies-before-2023
======
xupybd
I fear it will take longer than anticipated and may not end up being a full
sized hat that he eats.

